# Bulkin



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

What is the best way to BULK.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 9, 2005)

Ever see the movie Seven with Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, etc?  A guy in the movie dies from Gluttony.  Basically you wanna bulk until you get somewhere around that size (not until you die of course) and then you'll be ready to cut again, and post this in the right forum.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I wont need to cut try to find piccs of it and then tell me how to bulk


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I wont need to cut try to find piccs of it and then tell me how to bulk



is bulkin some kind of code for gay people? what does it mean?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Bulkin isnt gay


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Bulkin isnt gay


oh, sorry I thought it was one of your gay words


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Im not gay


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Im not gay



are you sure? cause I heard different!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Listen im not gay I dont know who told you I am and this is a serius thread.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK you are right man,I heard about this guy! I heard he was gay!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE!!!!!!! ....................yeah man he is gay everybody knows that


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I am not gay man Shutup who is telling everyone this stuff


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am not gay man Shutup who is telling everyone this stuff



dude, relax, we have other members here who are gay! no one cares why are you making such a big deal out of it?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am not gay man Shutup who is telling everyone this stuff




man it's ok, a lot of people are gay.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

listen man don't be ashamed of being your homoness
You are just like John H.
It's all good


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate gays and im not gay


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I am not Gay WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 9, 2005)

C'mon you guys Kefe is only 12 years old man. If were going to pick on someone lets do it to a kid a little older. I'm not sure why them let them on this site so young but they did. Give the kid a break. 

Kefe at your age don't worry about bulking. Just eat like a normal kid does and do your best at lifting the weights. I don't usally say this but have your parents buy some of the bodybuilding magazines and read them. Also look at the training forum here and the nutrition forum and you can obtain a let of info from the above sourses...


PT


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 9, 2005)

It's his 'choice'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> What is the best way to BULK.


Eat, eat and eat + Train hard.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

I see Min0 Lee and he/she sees your gay, so you are gay.
and so is your teacher.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am not Gay WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND



sorry, we must have confused you with someone else. theres a guy who posts here who has a crush on his teacher, whos a guy!

imwithstupid told us he was gay


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am not Gay WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND




ITS REALLY OK MAN, don't worry man

maybe you should talk about your faggnes with your dad


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I dont got no weigh to buy and mags


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate being called gay!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I hate being called gay!




thats right gay maybe sounds offending to you, but you are a homo


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Man just shutup


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

THEN HOW DO YOU EXPLAIN THIS???!!!!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> C'mon you guys Kefe is only 12 years old man. If were going to pick on someone lets do it to a kid a little older. I'm not sure why them let them on this site so young but they did. Give the kid a break.
> 
> Kefe at your age don't worry about bulking. Just eat like a normal kid does and do your best at lifting the weights. I don't usally say this but have your parents buy some of the bodybuilding magazines and read them. Also look at the training forum here and the nutrition forum and you can obtain a let of info from the above sourses...
> 
> ...


I wanna bulk tho so what do i do?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

You R Retarted


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> You R Retarted









i understand man it's hard for you


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

ok here is a question: do you listen to;


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> You R Retarted


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

PT can you talk to them or somethin cuz I am tired of this Its BS


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

you are so imature .


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

THANX min0


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

they made it gay i was tryin to be for real here


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> you are so imature .


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

thanx min0


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> they made it gay i was tryin to be for real here



when a gay man starts a topic: it automatically becomes a gay topic


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> THANX min0


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Im not gay man


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Im gay man




finally admit it eh?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Im not gay man


you edited that


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Im gay man



  good this is the first step


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> its time to finally admit it im gay


YOUr gay oh yeah


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Now lets get you a date with John H.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> ok i was lying about me NOT being gay




we know, and it's ok


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

man I hate yall


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> YOUr gay oh yeah




now thats just sad, editing somebody's post


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

he did it to mine


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I wass realy tryin to be serius about this thread man


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

nope


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> nope




just say it, it will make you feel better


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

im not gonna say i am cuz that would be leing


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

wow dude, you got some good pics in your gallery.


I like this one you look real tough!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

whatever


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

*Is this your dog?*


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

nope
ill post one tho


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

are you takling a dump in this picture?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

no im not heres the pic of my dog   http://img270.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bulletinshade29ih.jpg


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> wow dude, you got some good pics in your gallery.
> 
> 
> I like this one you look real tough!


You look like you're a tough mofo


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

his name is Bullet


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

he got hurt and almost had to get his leg amputated


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> no im not heres the pic of my dog   http://img270.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bulletinshade29ih.jpg


A shit man I'm not gonna say shit on your dog.
That looks like a nice dog, and he really does look buff


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

How did he get hurt then?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you takling a dump in this picture?




he just had a cock up his ass


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

He is the pullmaster pully pullat


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> A shit man I'm not gonna say shit on your dog.
> That looks like a nice dog, and he really does look buff




his dog does look like a gay dog


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

my dog aint gay man get it straight


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

http://img305.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bulletinshade2cs.jpg http://img305.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ousidepullers0018zp.jpg more of the pully


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> my dog aint gay man get it straight




did you ever sucked your dog's little penis?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

shutup man your gay


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> He is the pullmaster pully pullat


I'm not sure if I want to know why that's his name


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

its not his real name his real name is bullet


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

So why do you call him that long name?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I dont it is usually pully or bullet


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyway can you help me on Bulking?


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> his dog does look like a gay dog


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Anyway can you help me on Bulking?


Stick to the topic


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

And do you think that because you are gay that he "somehow" becomes gay to?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

stop doing that


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

huh?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Your dog I mean.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

^^is that ur teacher behind you?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.confer.uk.com/documents/are_you_gay.pdf


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

imwithstupid is gonna die


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Well who is closer?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ^^is that ur teacher behind you?


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> imwithstupid is gonna die


why?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

hernia


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

u dont die from hernias


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> imwithstupid is gonna die


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

ok im gonna give you his addy on msn chrson92@hotmail.com


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> u dont die from hernias


You some kind of doctor or something?


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You some kind of doctor or something?


yes


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

I just found out that MYK and KEFE are good friends


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Chris just passed


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> ok im gonna give you his addy on msn chrson92@hotmail.com


Oh now you want to meet on msn to make a date or something?!!
That's not cool man!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Chris just passed


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

what the hell is this thread about??????
Gay bulking???


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Man I hope he was just playin


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Man I hope he was just playin


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

1. Tuna
2. Nuts
3. Olive Oil
4. Whey Protein Concentrate, in bulk
5. Pasta
6. Chicken legs
7. Beans


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Shutup man


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> what the hell is this thread about??????
> Gay bulking???


KEFE is GAY and he's denying it.
So we were just telling him that it's ok to be a homo, and that he should get a date with John H.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

it was to say bye but never mind he is dead now


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Shutup man


Here have some milk.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

Kefe thanks man, you have made me laugh so hard. I am crying here...that picture is too much.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

DO you think imwithstupid26 aka chris was just palying with me


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> it was to say bye but never mind he is dead now



no wonder he was in such a hurry to get abs


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> it was to say bye but never mind he is dead now


WHO?



























KEFE


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

No chris


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> DO you think imwithstupid26 aka chris was just palying with me



look dude, what you and chris do together is your business. I dont want to hear about your sexual acts together. its your business ok!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> DO you think imwithstupid26 aka chris was just palying with me


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> look dude, what you and chris do together is your business. I dont want to hear about your sexual acts together. its your business ok!


Imwithstupid died.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Imwithstupid died.



his mother plucked a note from his cold hand, a last request, and it was to say bye to the people of this forum!


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

not only that it happened moments after KEFE told us he was dying of a hernia! then he suddenly got cancer and died


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

What a sad loss it is, maybe ms. Imstupid needs some consoling?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> his mother plucked a note from his cold hand, a last request, and it was to say bye to the people of this forum!


Now thats drama, I wonder if she was at least considerate enough to take pictures?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

he got shocked back to life


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> not only that it happened moments after KEFE told us he was dying of a hernia! then he suddenly got cancer and died


That's such a sad story man, But he said that he told him that he died so


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> he got shocked back to life


Like this?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

no he is gonna be able to talk to me in a minute


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> no he is gonna be able to talk to me in a minute


Well hurry the fuck up man! we are all waiting


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

im talkin to his mom on msn right now


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> im talkin to his mom on msn right now


So tell us how is our beloved IM member doing.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

He is sitting there waiting and breathing


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Waiting for what?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

I dont know


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I dont know



her sons dying and shed rather talk to you on msn!!!!????


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

She is talented. From what I hear from Foreman she did all that while having sex with the EMS workers.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> her sons dying and shed rather talk to you on msn!!!!????


These people are crazy man!!!!
And then their son has a gay friend also, it's hopeless.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> She is talented. From what I hear from Foreman she did all that while having sex with the EMS workers.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I dont know


Well ask her then!
come on man we don't have all day.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 9, 2005)

I can't believe you made fun of KEFE for 5 pages...

kefe, just read the Sticky titled:
"Guide to Bulking, cutting, and Maintaining"


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2005)

Kefe as long as you stay on this thread and keep fueling the fire by insulting some of these people back, there going to keep at you. Your 12 and time turn learn. If there going to call you gay, you need to back off and let it go. Just go on to another thread if you have something to say. But right now your playing tag with a bunch of people who love that game. 

Tough


----------



## KEFE (Oct 10, 2005)

Im gettin new pictures today and i looked thruw a old mag


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Tough makes a good point Kefe. 

Keep training and eat right,  I did notice you have decent cuts for a 12 year old.


P.S. thanks for the fun...


----------



## MASS (Oct 10, 2005)

that was some of the funniest shit i ever read. i laughed my ass off. Nice gay pics too.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 10, 2005)

im not gay you faget


----------



## MASS (Oct 10, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> im not gay you faget


not the pics of you bro. the ones the other guys posted.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 10, 2005)

They were funny though.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

hahahhahhahhahhahhahah


----------



## MASS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hahaha, thats pretty good.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Did he get banned??


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Nope, I think he got a hernia and it got the best of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## redmond3 (Feb 22, 2011)

THIS IS HOW YOU BULK....READ A BOOK OR LOOK IT UP YOURSELF, NO ONE IS GOING TO SPOON FEED YOU.......DO some research


----------

